# Makrelenangeln - Unterkunft Oostende / Belgien - Habt Ihr Tipps ?



## leuchtturm (15. Juni 2005)

Moin, 

ich fahre mit 4 weiteren Angelverrückten vom 01.07.05 - 03.07.05 nach Oostende auf Makrele. Leider haben wir noch keine geeignete Unterkunft (Kühlmöglichkeit !). Habt Ihr Tipps, wo ich mal anrufen könnte? 

Ich weiß, ich bin spät dran, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen......

Danke...


----------

